# Large Scale Thomas!?!



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Lewis Polk just mentioned on the Aristo board that Bachmann will be coming out with a large scale Thomas - http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=13618. Nothing on the Bachmann site yet!

-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup and broke his own rules again!!!!! MUST BE NICE..... must be nice to tell people to do one thing, and do another yourself...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes i saw that statement also. BTW he broke his own rule but don't any one else try it.







Later RJD


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

He runs the board and owns the company, he can do what he wants...

I see no problem in the statement actually... he even says he's breaking his own rules...

As for the people who got kicked off...

I also have been on the Aristocraft group a while.... and you can only rub someones 
nose in something so long before they have had enough... I'm truly sorry some people got kicked off the aristo board
becasue they did have lots of insight and knowledge to share, way more than I... 

I think its the way that it was done... and it continues here with
the Aristo bashing, snide sideways comments etc... 
You can't walk into Sears and keep telling people Wal-Mart does it better/cheaper etc...
Eventually you will be asked to leave... its a private business... They need/want to make money...

One of the outlets for such things with large scale trains is here... and thats why I like MLS as well as the Aristo group....

Lewis finally got mad and that was that... I'm not saying Aristo (he) does everything right (they don't, no company does), but there is a way to tell someone about a problem, and ways to get it solved without coming off as just plain mean and vindictive...

I saw a few threads on the Aristo forum that were kicking the same dead horse over and over and over...
(Road Railer Tires, Switch Frogs, Backwards Box Car Floors, Tender Wiring)

If a part is designed wrong or poorly or something was missed, it can't be re-engineered, molds made, re-manufactured etc overnight...

I do agree Aristo has some issues with items.... but all the manufacturers do...

OK... Now lets start Bashing USA TRAINS or BACHMANN.... No... LGB... those LGB guys are Crazy!!!!


Philip


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes by all means let's not miss another chance to criticize aristocraft! Especially something like this, a general interest post to the large scale community. ESPECIALLY when he starts off by acknowledging that he's breaking his own rules. Anybody else want in?


Meanwhile, that seems like a smart move by Bachmann. Used versions of the lionel thomas and james go for way too much on ebay, considering that they were close to junk to begin with. Wish they had done this sooner


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What was that about the Golden Rule? 

Whoever has the Gold, makes the Rules??? 

I just hope its not a crapper like the Lionel, me hopes they bring out the entire dam lineup! - then I can back-engineer them to close to prototype and finally have my English layout. 

I desire Emily


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You'll notice he got his thread locked for talking about a competitor's product


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 01/21/2009 11:34 AM
Yes by all means let's not miss another chance to criticize aristocraft! Especially something like this, a general interest post to the large scale community. ESPECIALLY when he starts off by acknowledging that he's breaking his own rules. Anybody else want in?


Meanwhile, that seems like a smart move by Bachmann. Used versions of the lionel thomas and james go for way too much on ebay, considering that they were close to junk to begin with. Wish they had done this sooner





Yes it called keeping your word and doing as you preach... so no sypothy here again for them breaking there own rules.. but its ok it there forum, nothing like setting an example...i guess you cant expect much, poor product, poor company


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are a riot, the one thing you miss in all the negativity and bashing is promoting the hobby. Lewis posted it because its something good for large scale. Bachmann making Thomas is probably the best news large scale has had in years. Believe it or not manufactures do talk to and support each other. Large scale is simply to small a market for there to be animosity and negative competition between manufacturers. Congrats to Bachmann. 

George


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I had a G scale Thomas around my christmas tree this year, so this is nothing new. Lionel made these in the mid 90s.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nick,

I sense some anger and frustration...

I'll leave the porch light on... I got beer in the fridge... The basement has heat....and the trains are running...

Feel free to stop by and calm down a bit... have a drink... runs some trains...

Beware though... most are Aristocraft... but I'll park them on a siding and you can run the LGB and USA stuff until you are ready...

I'll even show you an Older Pacific pulling 19+ freigh cars through 6.5' curves on my indoor layout...

Oh, I run the evil PWC power to the rails also...


Philip


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lathroum on 01/21/2009 12:40 PM
Hey Nick,

I sense some anger and frustration...

I'll leave the porch light on... I got beer in the fridge... The basement has heat....and the trains are running...

Feel free to stop by and calm down a bit... have a drink... runs some trains...

Beware though... most are Aristocraft... but I'll park them on a siding and you can run the LGB and USA stuff until you are ready...

I'll even show you an Older Pacific pulling 19+ freigh cars through 6.5' curves on my indoor layout...

Oh, I run the evil PWC power to the rails also...


Philip



No anger and No frustration just the truth... you didnt send me your address???? i can stop by i will even bring a bunch of my aristo stuff to run, only its been modified to work properly with USA parts... it all good thou. im truely glad your having good luck with your trains but, it will run out hopefully not for some time but when it does, i'l be here for ya...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By George Adams on 01/21/2009 12:37 PM
You guys are a riot, the one thing you miss in all the negativity and bashing is promoting the hobby. Lewis posted it because its something good for large scale. Bachmann making Thomas is probably the best news large scale has had in years. Believe it or not manufactures do talk to and support each other. Large scale is simply to small a market for there to be animosity and negative competition between manufacturers. Congrats to Bachmann. 

George



No one is bashing bachmann at all, although some would try to make it look that way thats fine ,there intitled to there opionion even thow its wrong, we are bashing the fact that you and your boss make a set of rules then break those rules as you see fit then you get personal when someone else does it.. doesnt set a good example........ SO there goes my new years resolution.. bet you cant figure out what that was....... remember whats good for the goose is good for the gander, other wise the goosie get cooked.......


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

What George said


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 01/21/2009 12:57 PM
What George said





Yup im sure you would say that!!!! kiss, kiss, kiss.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01/21/2009 12:20 PM
Yes it called keeping your word and doing as you preach... so no sypothy here again for them breaking there own rules.. but its ok it there forum, nothing like setting an example...i guess you cant expect much, poor product, poor company

















Really now! There was no product comparison going on or any real discussion. Just a bit of kudos given. If its such a poor product why did you just buy all those E-8s??? That's showing them by spending a grand on their locos!









-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01/21/2009 1:07 PM



Yup im sure you would say that!!!! kiss, kiss, kiss.










???


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the best news I've heard in a long long time! 

I am with you Vic in the hope that they eventually make the whole line, and simply scale up their OO models to run on gauge 1 track.

It'd sure shake up a lot of these stuffy old birds, eh?


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

This Chevy vs Ford stuff is too mcuh...

I'm gonna come clean now...

I own a 1955 Ford Wagon... I love it... I wanted a 1957 Chevy but my pockets weren't that deep...

I own Lots of Aristo Stuff... I have a Pacfiic...I love it too... I want a USA BIG BOY, but my pockets aren't that deep, nor are the curves on my layout...

I have a small indoor layout... only 6.5' curves... I wanted a larger curves and a larger basement... but my pockets aren't that deep...

They are deep enough for the USA GP7.. I like the looks... and the GP38... I bought it before the GP40 came out...

I LOVE LARGE SCALE TRAINS... secretly even the little squished looking 2-4-0 from LGB...

oh well...

Philip


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I am glad that Bachmann is making the Thomas and Friends engines and hope for cars also. 
My old Lionel Thomas has bit the dust, was going to put new drive train in but will now 
wait until the new ones by Bachmann are out, hope by summer. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 01/21/2009 1:15 PM
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 01/21/2009 12:20 PM
Yes it called keeping your word and doing as you preach... so no sypothy here again for them breaking there own rules.. but its ok it there forum, nothing like setting an example...i guess you cant expect much, poor product, poor company

















Really now! There was no product comparison going on or any real discussion. Just a bit of kudos given. If its such a poor product why did you just buy all those E-8s??? That's showing them by spending a grand on their locos!









-Brian 



They were a gift, 2nd thing is if i wanted to i could buy what ever makes me happy new USA trucks and all.. thats whats great about being me i can buy what i like... by the way, i thought your post over on the ggr site a couple of weeks ago was interesting about the hudson and bigboy.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

it's good that they will be making it for the folks that may like this kind of train. Not my cup of tea so I'll spend my money on other train stuff more practical to my RRing. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I made a little Thomas loco out of a wooden pull toy I got on ebay. It's a real magnet for kids, especially really young kids. I put an aristo TE in it and made a simple cntroller so little kids could run it. Hook them early! I hope Bachnmann makes a bunch of them and sells a bunch and makes a pile of dough. It'll increase interest in G scale and that will be good for everyone


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

OOPS! double post


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Ouch...
Man I hope other newbies or people interested in the hobby don't stumble across this thread...
Sort of give a bad impression of all the really great people on here.
The subject alone is going to attract a ton of viewers....

If you don't like something - that is okay, if you do - that is okay... feel free to speak about it. 
but taking it to a personal level in IMHO is not what this site is about and makes us all look bad.

As a really wise friend once told me - "there comes a time when you just have to put a period (.) and move on"...


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

If I try really, really hard I suppose that I can come up with a more stupid thing to get upset about than this announcement. 

The reason that discussion of other manufacturers' products is prohibited on the Aristo Forum is that they do not have the opportunity to rebut complaints about and bashing of their products on it. Lewis was not doing either; quite the opposite. 

I see absolutely nothing wrong with this announcement, especially given that Bachmann is Aristo's distributer in the UK and Europe and that they collaborated on the Class 66 project. 

People who have nothing better to do than look for reasons to snipe at others seriously need a hobby. 

They would also benefit from spending some time where I've been for the last four months, and learning something about perspective.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remeber back when there was this big ruckus a bout UNION PACIFIC and thier LOG. How they wanted everyont to pay to use it on thier trians?


Maybe he leaped before he looked. 

Maybe here is a huge licenseing fee to reproduce THOMAS. iI think there is a coppy right or regesterd trademake where THOMAS is concerned. 

Or maybe the flat out refused to let him do it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It will probably be good for the hobby in general but for me it provokes mixed feelings. I am concerned that the already miniscule resources that Bachmann allocates toward large scale products will now be further diluted. Oh well, it probably makes sense from a business standpoint and that's the important thing.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

I wonder if JD Miller will spill the beans on "his dealer" that gets him one of everything Bachmann releases so I can get one early too! 

I'll announce now..that if the funds are avail I will buy one of these as soon as they become avail....and Toby, James, Percy, etc......

cale


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the banter


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

The Lionel Thomas wasn't a bad runner but it was more geared to run indoors and not outdoors. 

Lionel has the rights to Ogauge Thomas. Bachmann had the rights to the HO thomas and not the LS thomas. I don't think Lionel will give up the Ogauge Thomas as it sells pretty well.


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*Dudes!!!!!,*
* You guys are missing the whole underlying point about Bachmann producing a large scale Thomas. What we should all be talking about is. Is Thomas going to have a Super Duper Super Socket and will he be Spectrum quality. Who will do the first review of the new G scale Thomas, he is a celebrity figure you know? Access Hollywood or 1.20 Point Me's secret Bachmann reviewer.* * Just kidding I like Thomas and will definetly invest in one. Good idea Bachmann great opurtunity to bring in some fresh new hobbiest into our group. *


*Glen*


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this also...

My kids will love it...

I hope they do more than just Thomas...

I have the old Lionel Thomas and he has to run at 200mph or he stutters all over the place...

not a very good runner, at leat mine is not...

Philip


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

A little info on the Bachman site now: 
Bachmann Trains is pleased to announce a licensing agreement with HIT Entertainment through which Bachmann is granted rights to Large Scale Thomas & Friends™ products in the United States and Canada. Bachmann first introduced HO scale Thomas & Friends™ products in 2002, and over the years has worked closely with HIT Entertainment to create train sets and separate-sale offerings that deliver railroading adventures to children of all ages. Bachmann’s expansion into Large Scale Thomas & Friends™ is a natural progression in this relationship. New product announcements for Bachmann's Large Scale Thomas & Friends™ offerings will be made at Toy Fair '09 in New York (The Javits Center, Booth 355, February 15-18, 2009). 
the pic does not look like product


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By CLRRNG on 01/21/2009 6:40 PM

*Dudes!!!!!,*
* You guys are missing the whole underlying point about Bachmann producing a large scale Thomas. What we should all be talking about is. Is Thomas going to have a Super Duper Super Socket and will he be Spectrum quality. Who will do the first review of the new G scale Thomas, he is a celebrity figure you know? Access Hollywood or 1.20 Point Me's secret Bachmann reviewer.*


LOL!!


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By CLRRNG on 01/21/2009 6:40 PM

*Dudes!!!!!,*
* You guys are missing the whole underlying point about Bachmann producing a large scale Thomas. What we should all be talking about is. Is Thomas going to have a Super Duper Super Socket and will he be Spectrum quality. Who will do the first review of the new G scale Thomas, he is a celebrity figure you know? Access Hollywood or 1.20 Point Me's secret Bachmann reviewer.* * Just kidding I like Thomas and will definetly invest in one. Good idea Bachmann great opurtunity to bring in some fresh new hobbiest into our group. *






*Glen*


Prolly so....or some new variant?


doubt it...though I would hope so...it appears to have plastic rods?


JD Miller...? or me if I could get one early enough!


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!! I think this could be the smartest thing they've done in a while!

cale


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

The Bachmann H0 sets are the best there is, Hornby made them in England, but those look like rubbish in comparison. 
Bachmanns series is based on the TV show, Hornbys are just repaints with faces " align="absmiddle" border="0" />

I hope Bachmann will just scale up their H0 stuff to 1/32 (or even 1/29)


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*I think a Bachmann Large-Scale "Thomas" is a GREAT IDEA *







*& LONG OVERDUE! *







(Just look at the prices the *mechanically poor *







Lionel "Thomas" commands on eBay!







). 
If anything, I'm surprised it took this long HIT Entertainment to realize that Lionel wasn't going to do anything serious with Thomas in Large Scale.







The fact that Bachmann has produced what appears to be a *very good quality "Thomas" line in HO *







probably helped as well.









*If Bachmann produces the Large-Scale "Thomas" line with quality at least equal to a current-generation "Annie" (of which I own 2 *







*), & at a comparable price to an "Annie" starter set *







*, I think they'll have a MAJOR WINNER *







*on their hands! *












I think even us *"serious" *







*railroaders could justify adding a reasonably-priced (which most Bachmann equipment already is! *







*), good-running "Thomas" set to the roster just to enjoy the reaction of young visitors! *










*(& just think of how well a Bachmann "Thomas" Large-Scale Christmas set *







*would sell! *







*). One only has to look at how much business "Thomas" days pull in to the major tourist railroads (such as Strasburg & Valley railroads) to see how getting kids infatuated with "Thomas" will eventually benefit ALL model railroaders. *

















*Tom*


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

At least 4 of my grandchildren and myself will be glad to have large scale Thomas and maybe friends to run , we are happy about the news .


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad to see it. Our Botanic Thomas' are about dead.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad it's coming! I bought a Lionel Thomas several years ago, and between granddaughters and grandsons we have literally worn it out. (It hung up just before Christmas, and I haven't looked at it yet) 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Lapointe on 01/22/2009 3:22 AM




I think even us *"serious" *







*railroaders could justify adding a reasonably-priced (which most Bachmann equipment already is! *







*), good-running "Thomas" set to the roster just to enjoy the reaction of young visitors! *














Tom this was my point as well, not for the kids though, just make them, and guys like me who have been just itchng for classic British steam will back-engineer model them to look like the real engines they represent, maybe not all of them could have this done realiticly (James) others (Emily,Percy, Thomas, Gordon) could be made to look very realistic.Most of the hard body work is already done


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

At least Bachmann do not have to spend too much money on advertising for this new loco or train. W. Awdry´s stories of Thomas the Tank Engine are well known all over the world and present at mass medias. A huge market for those who can afford it. 

Aristo´s "Sesamy Street trains" or LGB´s "Augsburger Puppenkiste" and "Steiiff Trains" tried to follow a given path as well. They are no longer offered. 

Elsewhere modellers simply paint a cheap loco in vivid colours and glue a face to the smokebox to make the occasional juveliine visitor happy. Or put a cardboard kit on rails : http://www.locolines.net/ 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Or you can use the Lego DUPLO Thomas sets and put them on some sort of flat bed. Nothing says that Thomas has to be the one actually providing the motive power. After all, this is what they do on the 1:1 "Day out with Thomas" - they have a diesel in the back pushing the mock steamy in front. No word on whether the diesel is devious.


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*The staring role of Thomas is a geniune steamer at the Strasburg Rail Roads "Day out with Thomas". EEE Gadz!!! that would be pretty down write unethical to have a diesal push/pull a steamer. *

*Glen*


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Glen, 

HIT entertainment owns about 4-5 Dummy Standard Gauge, 1 Dummy Narrow Gauge, and 1 Live Steam Standard Gauge Thomases. I volunteer with a railroad that gets one of the dummy standard gauges every year. Our diesel has to provide the power since Thomas is just an unpowered car. And yes, the live steam lives at Strasburg, PA.


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to grow a hobby - you have to appeal to mass market. Thomas does. And when Lionel went and did "The Polar Express" and then "Hogwarts Express" - the sold a boat load or 20... 

So - you start with Thomas or a Stainz [like I did] and you dump thousands of dollars into the hobby.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"HIT entertainment owns about 4-5 Dummy Standard Gauge, 1 Dummy Narrow Gauge, and 1 Live Steam Standard Gauge Thomases. I volunteer with a railroad that gets one of the dummy standard gauges every year. Our diesel has to provide the power since Thomas is just an unpowered car. And yes, the live steam lives at Strasburg, PA."

*Strasburg's shops actually built a lot of the "dummy" *







*Thomases: Thomas wheelsets under construction in Strasburg's mechanical shop.*


*One of the most interesting things to me about their own live-steam Thomas is that it had it's origins as a humble 0-6-0 switcher - *







*orginally as the Brooklyn Eastern District Terminal Railroad*'*s # 15 , batting cars around in a switch yard near Manhattan! *







*(Strasburg "kitbashed" *







*BEDT # 15 from a saddle-tanker into the side-tank Thomas in their own shops! *







*).*

*Vsmith had a good point as well *







- *if Bachmann produces the full line of Thomas Characters, fans of British locos will only have to change out the "faces" *







*for proper smokebox fronts to get some NICE large-scale British prototypes! *

















*Tom*


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, that one did slip my mind. Strasburg has built all of HIT entertainment's Thomases. There is a build sticker on the locomotive/car that states that it was built by "Strasburg Locomotive Shops in Strasburg, PA" (don't think that was the actual wording though).


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

HIT entertainment owns about 4-5 Dummy Standard Gauge, 1 Dummy Narrow Gauge, and 1 Live Steam Standard Gauge Thomases


When I was an active volunteer at the B&O Railroad Museum, we used to have a hectic 'Thomas' week every year (where I recall seeing and photographing the live steam Thomas.) 

I recently asked why they stopped, and was told that the fees had been raised to the point where the Museum coudln't make any money. Talk about killing the goose that laid the golden egg...


----------



## puffnstuff (Jan 5, 2008)

Amazing to read the Aristo 'bashers' her on the Forum. 
One point most of you seem to have missed is that Bachmann and Aristo have a relationship - sure it is a UK / Europe thing - but I would venture to suggest that they talk. 
If you follow the Aristo 'rules' you will see that Lewis does not broker 'discussion' about other manufacturer's products. Those of us with a legal bent would proffer that Lewis' post was a 'notification', not a 'discussion.' 
I discussed the Thomas thing with lewis a few years ago, but quite frankly, the licence fee demanded by HIT make lawyers look good!! Thiei profiteering expertise extends now to stopping legitimate museums running 'Thomas' days - and even demanding that persons masquerading as the 'Fat Controller' are properly 'trained' (love the pun) - and conform to the overall profile and visual persona. 

I applaud Lewis (and Bachmann) doing this. The first from the perspective that Lewis acknowleges that it will be great for LS trains in general (and hopefully bring more into the fold), and Bachmann for taking the gamble to do th3e project. The only negative - it sets a precedent for LARGE licence fees going forward. 
Puffn'Stuff


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The live steam "Thomas" comes to Ohio every year on the Cuyahoga Valley Scenic Railroad. It is there for 4 weekends and runs 8 hours a day. The trains are loaded to max capacity. If I remember correctly, this Thomas was a porter. Somewhere on his frame, i think above the piston, I saw the name plate castings. But aside from all that, the Thomas brand name is HUGE. Not only with kids, but many adults collect Thomas merchandise as well. I think this will only do good for Bachmann and the largescale hobby as well. I know when I run my trains my beat up ole' lionel Thomas grinding around the layout is always the biggest hit with young and old alike.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The only problem I have with a Thomas is that Luke's never going to want anything else to run!! I'm setting my expectation for a Bachmann produced Thomas very low. I am expecting it to be a toy.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I am glad to see another Thomas the Tank coming on the scene. Every Christmas we put a lot of miles on the old Lionel Thomas set at a two day public display. We alternate him with James, who pulls two LGB 4024 2 axle gons that I painted grey and glued the faces on the ends to make a pair of Troublesome Trucks. The flats in the Lionel James set just didn't pass for British coal wagons. I also have a "kitbashed" Thomas made from an LGB Spreewald 2-6-0 and and Ertl pull toy face. We used it before the Lionel engine came along. Unfortunately, even some 5 and 6 year old trainspotters noted that "Thomas doesn't have pilot wheels", obvious future RIVET COUNTERS. 

For those who wish to throw themselves over the cliff [so to speak], buy the new Aster GWR Castle class 4-6-0, a rake of Alan Wright's GWR coaches, and paint the whole lot as a 1:32 live steam Hogwart's Express headed by a proper crimson "Hogwarts Castle" steamer. 

Actually, if I could figure out how to put Thomas and Friends faces on some of my existing British locos [the smokebox door on a live steamer gets a bit warm for a plastic face], I would do it in a heart beat. But I would not think of selling a single one; the HIT lawyers guard the property very zealously. 

You may all stop laughing now, it is not yet April 1. 

Regards


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 01/24/2009 8:04 PM

Actually, if I could figure out how to put Thomas and Friends faces on some of my existing British locos [the smokebox door on a live steamer gets a bit warm for a plastic face], I would do it in a heart beat. 





Jim, do you mean like this?  This is Tom Myers GER with a plaster face Bob Weltyk made for him and GAVE him.  It looks good and is functional as far as heat.  Contact Bob for more details on how he made this.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Fred 

Cool idea. Plaster never crossed my mind. Thank goodness we don't all work on the same projects. We might make far too much progress in this world. That is slicker than owl poop!! Congrats to Bob W and SteamTom1 [or is it 2], I know Tom B is #3. 

JJS


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the Americanized live steam 1:1 Thomas at Cold Spring, Cape May County, New Jersey in 2005. I have a couple of video clips of it in action that I need to load onto YouTube when I get a chance.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

From the Bachmann site....    

 









FEATURED PRODUCTS
Large Scale Thomas & Friends™
Bachmann Trains is pleased to announce a licensing agreement with HIT Entertainment through which Bachmann is granted rights to Large Scale Thomas & Friends™ products in the United States and Canada. Bachmann first introduced HO scale Thomas & Friends™ products in 2002, and over the years has worked closely with HIT Entertainment to create train sets and separate-sale offerings that deliver railroading adventures to children of all ages. Bachmann’s expansion into Large Scale Thomas & Friends™ is a natural progression in this relationship. New product announcements for Bachmann's Large Scale Thomas & Friends™ offerings will be made at Toy Fair '09 in New York (The Javits Center, Booth 355, February 15-18, 2009).


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Me and my family got to ride the rails behind the 1:1 Thomas on the Great Smokey Mountain Railroad here in NC. Along the route were the two locomotives that crashed during "The Fugitive" movie. We stopped on the bridge just before entering the mile long tunnel because Thomas would have smoked everybody out.


----------

